# Describe Your Poodle In ONE Sentance



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

With attachments....probably should have put this in Talk, huh?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily is a lively, loving and intelligent bundle of energy!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Jack is a loving snuggle bug who steals his momma's heart! <3


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy is my heart, and everything I could have ever dreamed of and more.

Journey is an elegant, affectionate and charming girl.

Pearl makes us giggle nonstop with her sweet and silly puppy antics.

Holly is our Grande Dame, who is the kindest, most gentle soul I know.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Bella and cayenne are my world, they light up my life daily


----------



## Raysoflite (Dec 17, 2014)

Ella is a gentle and nurturing soul who would be completely devastated if she ever learned that she is, in fact, a dog


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Willow is a sock-stealing, tissue- and paper- shredding, Mama's girl!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tang - Cranky old lady, but still mama's girl.
Teak - Forever young.
Tim - Perfection, working on redefining perfection.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is my reason for reaching all of my tomorrows.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

It's all about me.

pr


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley is the best dog in the whole wide world. 
Stella is so full of life and she makes our world fun.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Grace is a dirty, big, black "woolly jumper" with eyes and an appetite for fun. :angel2:


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

They are all so unique. I often wonder if we magically pick the right dog, or if poodles mold to fit the shape our lives have for them.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoe is a food obsessed, lovebug, zoomie monster , shredder, that melts your heart!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Jazz is a nut whose "switch" is always in the "on" position.
Zoe is a sensuous hedonist who demands chest rubs constantly.


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Great thread*

Henry, Eleanor and Barley(NC with my daughter) are best friends no matter the season or where in the world we are. :amen:

CMarrie - Poodles are a miracle! Thank you for this thread! :angel:


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

OREO is a neurotic, goofy, affectionate, spaz who brings incredible joy to my life...(and tests my patience on a daily basis).


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Indy is wise, calm and responsible.

Maddy is fun, curious, and independent.

The Boston Terriers are agile, brave and non-stop!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ruby is my all or nothing type of girl who can hibernate and snuggle sweetly with me for hours on end but then suddenly a switch turns and she is the energizer poodle girl!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny is elegant, intelligent, athletic, silly, loving and MINE!!!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Chanter is a loving happy dog that will bounce his way through the forest with a smile on his face and hope in his heart in finding a new dog-friend that will chase him among the trees and to stop only if there be a yummy discarded tissue or morsel on the path for them to share.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hmmm....

Pushkin is a love-bug who just wants to please and snuggle and eat and love and cuddle and to be dealt with gently.

Pippin is indescribably quixotic and will land me in Bedlam one day on a 25-life sentence!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sayde (Sep 28, 2015)

My poodle, who is most likely as yet to be born, is a thoughtful, perceptive, affectionate, confident and composed being, but capable of intermittent ecstasy and wild abandon --- and thoroughly a dog.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Now here is a case where bringing up an old thread makes me sad. I see this and all I can think is "I only had 28 more days"...
Why not just start a new one?


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Chanter lives to eat, meet new friends that will chase him and that ball flying in the air!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall is a jaunty, thoughtful, handsome fellow who knows the purpose of life is to have a ball and to love and be loved in return. :love2:


----------

